# Could this be the best homeowner Self Propelled Sprayer in the making?



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm looking at this video and all I can think of is to mount a tow behind sprayer or the Spreader-Mate.
Would love to see that thing with a 4 nozzles boom :bd:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7EH266qtWg&ab_channel=ToolsInActionToolsInAction

EDIT: Good Lord! I just saw the price $700


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

$700 without battery? https://www.greenworkstools.com/pro-60v-garden-cart-gc60l00


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> $700 without battery? https://www.greenworkstools.com/pro-60v-garden-cart-gc60l00


Mods! Delete this thread please :lol:

But honestly my Chapin push sprayer is awesome but doing this on a 20k sqft slopped property is pretty darn tough. A somewhat self-propelled sprayer that won't break your bank would be awesome.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've been kicking around the idea of a self propelled spreader/sprayer. found this one, but felt expensive for its condition. as best i can tell, they dont make this anymore. 
https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/morganville-lesco-spreader-self/7332760582.html


----------



## gooodawgs (Jul 10, 2020)

Wow! I was just about to start searching for something like this to haul all the beach stuff out. It's a pain taking a wagon full of kid stuff through the sand and this would be awesome. But price tag is too high for that application!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Thejarrod said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of a self propelled spreader/sprayer. found this one, but felt expensive for its condition. as best i can tell, they dont make this anymore.
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/morganville-lesco-spreader-self/7332760582.html


Wow! That would be great if available at an affordable price.

Few crazy ideas crossed my mind. I had thoughts about dismantling an Ego battery powered Snow Blower and mounting a boom sprayer kit :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@LawnSolo I placed a 16g tank on my gorilla cart with a hose reel. I just move the cart around front/back of the house. If I had a spot/larger property, I would just buy 2 and leave the tank by the shed/behind some shrubs and use the hose reel.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=29050


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> @LawnSolo I placed a 16g tank on my gorilla cart with a hose reel. I just move the cart around front/back of the house. If I had a spot/larger property, I would just buy 2 and leave the tank by the shed/behind some shrubs and use the hose reel.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=29050


This is a pretty cool idea! So it's basically a pseudo stationary platform you will only move to one area of the yard and do your spraying business :lol: with the long hose and keep on moving as needed. Genious!

Gorilla Cart...Check!

Would you mind posting a short video on how it works whenever you get a chance to spray? -Thank You!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of a self propelled spreader/sprayer. found this one, but felt expensive for its condition. as best i can tell, they dont make this anymore.
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/morganville-lesco-spreader-self/7332760582.html


http://powerspreaders.com

He's got a new 24V model for $2k that the SpreaderMate drops right into. I think the controls could be a little bit better for spraying but not bad for the price point. Still a $3k rig though when all is said and done.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@LawnSolo I doubt I will make a video. I'm not a youtuber/influencer. It works just like your backpack sprayer just with a longer hose and no weight in your back. Pump suck the liquid from the tank, it goes thru a mesh filter, then a pressure regulator, hose (harbor freight pvc compressor hose), wand and teejet nozzle. You can make it a 2 or 3 nozzle system with this pump pressure/gpm.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> @LawnSolo I doubt I will make a video. I'm not a youtuber/influencer. It works just like your backpack sprayer just with a longer hose and no weight in your back. Pump suck the liquid from the tank, it goes thru a mesh filter, then a pressure regulator, hose (harbor freight pvc compressor hose), wand and teejet nozzle. You can make it a 2 or 3 nozzle system with this pump pressure/gpm.


Fair enough -Thank You!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

@g-man I have been thinking about going your "Gorilla Cart mod" way 

I'm looking at this guy here:
NorthStar ATV Boomless Broadcast and Spot Sprayer - 16-Gallon Capacity, 2.2 GPM, 12 Volts

It looks like it has a nice sprayer gun and handles for better mobility.

Do you think it will affect too much its performance if I add a 50ft or 75ft hose?


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of a self propelled spreader/sprayer. found this one, but felt expensive for its condition. as best i can tell, they dont make this anymore.
> https://cnj.craigslist.org/grd/d/morganville-lesco-spreader-self/7332760582.html


I too am in NJ and have been looking at options for spreading. I love the idea of those ride on spreaders. I'm actually thinking of converting my old riding mower into a unit with a front spreader attachment...


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Oyster Shark said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > I've been kicking around the idea of a self propelled spreader/sprayer. found this one, but felt expensive for its condition. as best i can tell, they dont make this anymore.
> ...


I like this guy's idea but I'm not sure about the weight management


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

That sounds like an internet challenge!

I'm thinking a 125# granular/fertilizer spreader on the front with maybe a liquid boom? I'm thinking liquid tank on the rear.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Oyster Shark said:


> That sounds like an internet challenge!
> 
> I'm thinking a 125# granular/fertilizer spreader on the front with maybe a liquid boom? I'm thinking liquid tank on the rear.


This guy has this good idea as well


----------



## DSchlauch (Jun 25, 2018)

Here  was my take on something similar a couple years ago ...


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

My biggest issue with that is you're spraying behind you...


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Oyster Shark said:


> My biggest issue with that is you're spraying behind you...


Spraying behind you has advantages and disadvantages. Yes, you can't tell as well where you are spraying and how it lines up with your previous sprays. But you also don't have your wheels rolling through your newly sprayed liquid and messing up the distribution. Kind of like why people walking backwards when hand spraying.


----------



## Oyster Shark (Aug 24, 2020)

Sounds like side spraying would be the best option?!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Thejarrod said:
> 
> 
> > I've been kicking around the idea of a self propelled spreader/sprayer. found this one, but felt expensive for its condition. as best i can tell, they dont make this anymore.
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing the 24V model. I couldn't actually find it on the website, but its on the youtube channel. $3,000 for that setup is a lot, but the off-the-shelf alternatives are easily that much or more. a used Permagreen would be about that much too.






I may get the Spreader-Mate B first (with upgraded pump), and add the power spreader later.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

LawnSolo said:


> @g-man I have been thinking about going your "Gorilla Cart mod" way
> 
> I'm looking at this guy here:
> NorthStar ATV Boomless Broadcast and Spot Sprayer - 16-Gallon Capacity, 2.2 GPM, 12 Volts
> ...


The one got is basically the same one, but $60 cheaper. https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200726348_200726348

It doesnt have the extra wand and a bit of hose.

Performance is a function of internal hose diameter (bigger=better), hose length (longer worst) and flow rate (higher = worst). The pump in this unit is 2.2gpm with 70psi. A single red teejet nozzle needs 0.4gpm at 40 PSI. I think the pump is plenty for most of our applications.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> LawnSolo said:
> 
> 
> > @g-man I have been thinking about going your "Gorilla Cart mod" way
> ...


Sweet -Thank You!

I feel bad that I bought the Chapin push sprayer last year and I feel the Gorilla Cart option is better for my slopped property.


----------

